# Ont auditor general pre-election report



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Some aspects of this report was discussed on Focus Ontario on Global last night.
http://www.auditor.on.ca/en/reports_en/2011pre-election_en.pdf

While it's nice to think of tax cuts such as the PC and NDP are promising..
the grim reality of Ontario's budget is outlined in this report.

Namely the big deficit.(14 to 15 billion) and the cost to service the actual
debt (not the deficit)...

*Projected*
2010/2011 9.5 billion
2011/2012 10.3 billion
2012/2013 11.4 billion
2013/2014 12.6 billion

and the NDP are going to give us gasoline HST cuts and a balanced budget
by 2017? What magic wand are they using for that?


----------

